# Parasiten im Aal?



## noroc (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

war gestern auf Aal unterwegs, es biß auch (unter anderen) ein echtes (für meine Verhältnisse) Hammerteil (meine Feederrutenspitze ist dabei verreckt, naja).

Als ich ihn schlachtete waren ca. 7 kleine Aal artige würmer in einem "Sack" in den Innerreien.
Es könnten die Luftkammern sein, oder der Magen, oder was anderes.

Also in jedemfall waren diese Dinger in einem Beutel im Aal.
Als ich diese dinger zerschnitt lief eine braune Sauce aus denen heraus.
die tierchen waren am leben und sahen aus wie ein Aal....ca. 3-4mm lang

Was war das?

Gruss

noroc


----------



## Jirko (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*

hallo noroc #h

hört sich ganz nach dem schwimmblasenwurm (angullicola crassus) an. ein parasit, der nicht selten die heimischen aale befällt und im extremfall auch zum verenden der aale führt #h


----------



## René F (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*

Stimme Jirko zu.
Etwa 2/3 aller Aale sind bei uns von dem Parasiten befallen.
Ein Freund von mir untersucht in seiner Doktorarbeit den Parasitierungsweg und inwieweit die Aale von dem Parasiten beeinträchtigt werden.


----------



## noroc (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort!

Der Aal war noch schön fit!

Werde heute Abend nochmals an der selben Stelle angeln, teilweise habe ich aale 30sec nach dem einwurf aus dem Main gezogen.

Mal sehn!

DANKE


----------



## Knobbes (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*

@Noroc,
ich war gestern abend auch auf Aal, ein Kumpel hat 3 Stück gefangen, die waren aber fit.
Heute traf ich einen anderen Angler, bei dem waren alle 5 Aale betroffen.
Ist schon etwas komisch, aber anscheinend macht es am Geschmack der Aale nichts aus.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Alleskönner (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*

Ich habe auch vor ca.2 Wochen,einen Aal bei uns am Vereinsgewässer mit den Kescher rausgeholt weil der kaput aussah.Als er im Kescher war zapelte er ein wenig.Ich tötete ihn und nahm ihn auß,da waren auch so kleine (aale)drinne.Die sahen aus wie geschrumpfte Schneken und sie waren im Magen.Scheint wohl ein Parasit zu sein!

Gruß Alleskönner


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*

Ich hab mal gelesen das der Parasit den Aal nicht beim "normalen" Leben in unseren Gewässern einschränkt. Wenn der Aal allerdings den überaus anstrengenden Weg zu seinen Laichgebieten anfängt kommt er dort oft nicht an, weil er geschwächt verendet.


----------



## arno (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*

Moin!
Mit so Würmern hatte ich noch keinen, obwohl ich die Eingeweide immer untersuche!
Nur einer hatte mal rote Flecken( Rotseuche)!


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*

hier bei Hamburg fange ich seit Jahren eigentlich keine Aale mehr ohne diess Wurm. Die sitzen immer in der Schwimmblase des Aales.


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*

Auch die Weseraale sind schon seit vielen Jahren von diesem Schwimmblasenparasit betroffen - mal sind es mehre, mal sind es nur ein paar, die sich so in einer Schwimmblase befinden. Truttafriend hat Recht, bei uns hat der Aal damit kaum wahrnehmbare Probleme. Auch kann man bedenkenlos befallene Aale essen (natürlich vorher ausnehmen !!) Auf seiner Wanderrung zum Laichgebiet dürfte es allerdings sehr schwer bis tödlich für den Aal sein, weil er ja die Schwimmblase dringend braucht. Insgesamt wird da aber auch noch dran geforscht.
Burkhard


----------



## Hummer (22. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*



> Ein Freund von mir untersucht in seiner Doktorarbeit den Parasitierungsweg und inwieweit die Aale von dem Parasiten beeinträchtigt werden.



@René F
Die Forschungsergebnisse Deines Freunde würden uns alle hier brennend interessieren. Vielleicht könnte er, wenn die Arbeit fertig ist, einen für Laien verständlichen Artikel darüber für das Magazin verfassen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Buntbarsch (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*

Ist es eigentlich gefährlich aale mit der rotseuche zu essen??hab ich zwar noch net aber falls man mal so einen fängt wär es ja gut das zu wissen.


----------



## René F (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Parasiten im Aal?*

@Hummer: Ich werde mal mit meinem Kumpel darüber sprechen. Auch wenn er bislang nur in der Vorbereitungsphase steckt, und es nicht sicher ist, ob die Arbeit überhaupt zustande kommt: Die Finanzierung des Forschungsprojektes ist gerade geplatzt. Aber er hat sicherlich einen Überblick über den derzeitigen Stand der wissenschaft in dieser Sache.

Werde dann posten!


----------

